# Cooking for dietary restrictions



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

How about a forum that would have recipes and info for people who have to cook for someone in the family with dietary restrictions, ie allergies, diabetes, heart healthy, recipe adaptations for reducing cholesterol.  

I , for one, have done a lot over the years to adapt many recipes for those in the family who are restricted in what they eat.  
I guess I am a bit unclear if that would be a forum or what.  Any suggestions.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 15, 2007)

Carol, have you checked out this subforum?
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/

Or are talking about breaking that forum up further?


----------



## xmascarol1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks, I didn't find that before!  I'll  post some of my recipes over there and read what others have to say.


----------

